# 2006 Tracker SE EKS - Any Good???



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

We've been without a MH since selling our last one a while back, but recently started contemplating a comeback via a PVC.

Long story short, difficult to get a PVC which ticks all our boxes at a price we want to pay, with those we like being pretty rare in the used market (we are still saddled with burden of work, so will only be used infrequently).

Madam has now stumbled upon a 2006 Tracker SE EKS which she feels would be a good buy, similar dimensions in length/width to the PVCs, probably slightly more usable internal space with a decent payload (circa 700kg plus).

Going to look at it this weekend, any thoughts or opinions on this model from the experienced? Think I saw a comment about weight distribution with fresh/waste water/spare wheel all being over or past rear axel in "early" models, although not sure what "early" actually equates to.

Anything to watch out for or be aware of? Are they any good? 

Thanks in advance for any feedback, hints or tips.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am on my third Autotrail, each one has been excellent. The earliest was an 03 and the latest is an 08.

I have had a few niggles but they have been with the habitation "extra's" such as cooker or fridge. The habitation side has been fine. Just be sure to get a damp test done as on a vehicle of that age it's possible some of the mastic might have hardened. A favourite spot (according to a dealer I know) is under and around the offside habitation window so just be sure to have a DOCUMENTED damp test showing all is OK before parting with your money. I am not trying to frighten you off at all. I would have another AT without hesitation.

700kg is a LOT of payload, but that figure is ex works so get it on a weigh bridge to see how much is now available. If you contact Autotrail they will tell you EXACTLY what that actual vehicle weighed when it left them because they weigh every one (they will need the build number to identify it, not the reg no.) 

I am sure you will be very happy with it.

Andy


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Can't say about this particular Autotrail model, but we have had our current AT for nearly 3 years and are very pleased with it. I would buy another if I ever get feel the need to change it.

I agree with Mrplodd that the key thing to ask for is a documented damp check to be on the safe side. Damp repairs can be very expensive. Everything else should work - cooker, heater, water pump etc. and you should also check the service book for the Fiat bit to make sure it has been looked after.

Other than that, a test drive will soon show up any problems with engine, gearbox, steering, brakes etc. but these cabs are good for lots of miles so should be OK. Cambelt change should be every 5 years, so it should have had at least one in its life and will be due again in 2016 if it was done at the right time. 

If its a good one, I am sure you will love it. Good hunting!

Dave


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Have owned my 2002 Tracker 2Ltr JTD for 7 years would only swap it if we could afford a new one.
My handbook says Timing Belt is recommended every 48 months.
Important with vehicles that 'stand' for long periods as the belt does harden more when not run daily.
Only problem was a half shaft required replacing after I had to stop on the apex of a hairpin bend in Norway....when restarting on the loose gravel it tramped violently for a few seconds.
From then on there was a vibration when on full throttle up a steep hill.
Not at all bad on normal roads as we didn't get it changed for a year.

We couldn't tell which side it was so obviously the wrong one was changed first!!!!!!!

PS. Apart from a new habitation water pump last year.....nothing :wink:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

An afterthought...The Tracker is a normal sized coachbuilt about 6 meters and somewhat bigger and far more roomy than a panel van.


----------



## middman (Dec 31, 2012)

Owned a Tracker EKS 06 model for 6 years from new and was very happy with it. The build quality was good, no problems at all with the habitation apart from the door, which common to many Autotrails had to have some work done. When we sold it in 2012 it was damp free. The payload you quote sounds a bit high, maybe check that out.


----------



## middman (Dec 31, 2012)

Owned a Tracker EKS 06 model for 6 years from new and was very happy with it. The build quality was good, no problems at all with the habitation apart from the door, which common to many Autotrails had to have some work done. When we sold it in 2012 it was damp free. The payload you quote sounds a bit high, maybe check that out.


----------



## middman (Dec 31, 2012)

Whoops, sorry about duplicate post.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

You can press the edit button on a post :wink:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We've a 2004/5 Autotrail Tracker EKS (with SE Pack) and it has been everything we could have hoped for.

At slightly less than 6m it is dead simple to park and it's 2 litre engine takes it over high mountain passes with ease. Our year has a robust build quality.

It's weakness is the congested entrance, as the cooker, sink, fridge, loo and access all pass through the same narrow area. If either of you are of a "generous" proportion then it might prove a problem.

We regularly visit shows to see what is currently available, but for us, nothing has beaten it, save maybe the Autosleeper Broadway EB.


The described payload should definitely be double checked. 8O


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback and pointers to watch out for, much appreciated.

The Tracker we are going to see is the 2.3 JTD plated at 3400kg max weight, with unladen weight of 2660kg, well, according to the 2006 AT brochure I found on interweb at least...(but it has an awning, tow bar, second leisure battery etc so that will obviously reduce available payload).

The same brochure says the vehicle length is 5.85m / width 2.2m, so not too dissimilar to LWB panel van dimensions.

Fingers crossed she will be a keeper...


----------



## deggsy (Sep 1, 2014)

We have our 2006 Tracker EKS for 4 years and have to agree with everything that has been written so far, this layout seems to be universally popular. We have thought of changing but when we have looked around, nothing in the s/h market attracts us.
Hope you were suitably impressed


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

We have signed on the dotted, pick up the Tracker next week...

Further to my Dad crawling all over it with his damp meter and not finding anything to speak of, the dealer confirmed it comes with full damp test certificate from hab check, engine service etc. It has a couple of very minor cosmetic "opportunities", and some unexpected accessories which weren't explicitly listed (e.g. solar panel). 

I like the bench seats and that both cab seats turn around to extend the lounge area. Domestic Management appears suitably pleased with said van and our return to the fold, as does my Mother!

Should be interesting, as its the smallest MH we've had to accommodate us and the dogs, which is a good thing given we were looking at PVCs initially. Shower may be a little snug for a chap of my height/proportions, but by no means a deal breaker.

Looking forward to our maiden voyage and testing it out now...

Thanks again for all the feedback.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Get it to a weigh ridge ASAP so you KNOW EXACTLY what the available payload is. If it's got a solar panel (very handy) an extra battery and towbar they will all eat into that payload. 

A towbar weighs a lot!! I had one on a Sprinter and when I removed it I was staggered to find it weighed in at 60kg


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

I am now financially destitute having picked up the van this week. :wink: 

Have taken it to a weigh bridge on way home, with tow bar, second leisure battery, solar panel, awning, (indicated) 3/4 tank of water, 1/2 tank of fuel, 2 gas bottles and the Doris onboard etc, it came in at 2870kg (van plated at 3400). 

Leaves us just over circa 400kg with my carcass added, so not too shabby.

Now to plan our first trip to test it out, maybe the Overland Adventure show in Stratford Upon Avon....


----------

